# Spawn log: HMPK Dragon Geno Pair



## MrVampire181

Ok so my HMPK pair will be here tomorrow. Here's a pic:









I only have a short amount of time to spawn them and barely squeeze this spawn in before I leave for Mexico on October 24th.

I will post pics of them in their new homes tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful!! I hope the spawn works out for you.


----------



## weluvbettas

I love his colours! I bet he cost a bit!


----------



## dr2b

I am so excited for this spawn! I hope it works out well - he is gorgeous!


----------



## MrVampire181

Well him and his sister with shipping was $59. Not to bad but their genetics are better than his looks 

Breeder also said these guys have a low die off rate and spawn very easily.

Unfortunately they haven't gotten here yet 

I'm gonna wait for a little while longer before goin to the post office.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Who did you get them from?


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Who did you get them from?


 Aquabid member the_K.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Thanks!

They've only got two fish for sale right now-but one's a really nice marble HMPK. I hope to breed soon and may buy from them!


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Who did you get them from?


 Aquabid seller the_K. I actually met him on two other forums about an hour after I bought them


----------



## Learn To Fly

Are you going to be selling any of your fry? Either on AB or here or elsewhere?


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Are you going to be selling any of your fry? Either on AB or here or elsewhere?


I'll only be selling on forums for now. 


Learn To Fly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They've only got two fish for sale right now-but one's a really nice marble HMPK. I hope to breed soon and may buy from them!


Thats a brother of this pair. I've seen the spawn log so if you breed them I'd probably order a pair for an outcross.

The fish arrived alive and well and are in there tanks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUFRCmVPWnQ


----------



## MrVampire181

BTW I highly reccomend the_K. I'd definately order from him as a first time aquabid order.


----------



## Learn To Fly

I hope to breed soon but probably not with that pair  even though they're really nice I'm not quite ready. I'm keeping an eye on the_K's fish for now and will probably buy my breeders from him when I do get them.

Glad to hear that your fish arrived safe and sound! Keep us updated!


----------



## MrVampire181

Well the male seemed like he was about to up and die on me. I went to bed thinking the worst. I wake up turn my light on and see a HUGE nest. He's still staying under the nest the entire time but when I came back from school he made it even bigger!!

The female has vertical bars and they should have a great spawn. I'm putting them in next weekend.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Wow! Glad he didn't die on you!


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Wow! Glad he didn't die on you!


 Me too. He's not real active but he's got a big nest. Can't wait to spawn them


----------



## Learn To Fly

Can't wait to see the result. Maybe I'll wait to breed and take a sibling pair from your spawn ;-)

Don't know if I can wait that long though lol.


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Can't wait to see the result. Maybe I'll wait to breed and take a sibling pair from your spawn ;-)
> 
> Don't know if I can wait that long though lol.


 Lol thanks. Unfortunately these guys won't be ready till early-mid November. I decided to add the pair to the tank soon. Maybe even this week. The sooner the better. Mainly because I'm going to Mexico around the time the babies would be two months. So I want to spawn ASAP.


----------



## MrVampire181

Found out the problem.....water was too cold at 75 degrees. I put them in the spawning tank for temp rise and he began to flare!!! They're showin readiness and as soon as he has a nest I'm goin for it.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well he's startin a nest but until he builds one like his last one its a no go. Sister is ready, nice full of eggs and showing vertical bars. I realize spawning after shipment is stressful but some of my best spawns came from bettas purchased just days before and they turn into better spawniners in general. I don't know why.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I released her. She looked ready to drop her eggs. So far really gentle, chasing and attempted nipping. She approaches him (Billybobjoe is his name now lol and her name is Flara, as in flaring) showing full vertical bars then he runs her away. They're super gentle and I expect the spawn in a few days.


----------



## vilmarisv

So exciting! I can't wait to see pics of your progress. 
My male didn't expand his nest until the second day after I introduced the female.
Best of luck... post as soon as you give in and intoduce them!


----------



## MrVampire181

vilmarisv said:


> So exciting! I can't wait to see pics of your progress.
> My male didn't expand his nest until the second day after I introduced the female.
> Best of luck... post as soon as you give in and intoduce them!


 The thing is is they got in from shipping yesterday. New bettas always spawn best for me, IDK why.

Like I siad super gentle and they're in a 5 gallon....for me less aggression occurs.


----------



## MrVampire181

I put some of his old nest under the cup and he began adding to it. Shes approaching him full flare and breeding stripes but he's not ready. This was the same behavior my red VT pair did just before spawning......))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bettalover2033

Good job i hope they spawn soon!! how long have you conditioned them?


----------



## MrVampire181

I literall just got them Thursday. The female looked like she was about to drop her eggs and the male didn't like cooler water. For me newly purchased bettas seem easier to spawn. Sometimes I condition, sometimes I don't, dosen't seem to matter much either way since good care conditions them quite well.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well shes approachin the nest in full flare and breeding stripes, checkin out the nest and then swimmin away. Should be gettin some spawn action in a few hours


----------



## bettalover2033

how long have they been in the tank


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Omg! So exciting!


----------



## bettalover2033

i cantr wait for pics


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I left for an hour and a half and came back to some eggs and spawning. Here's some vids:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl9EoZQxySc

Embrace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyG-TMfUAyI


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Aweh! Congratulations!


----------



## MrVampire181

They're still going at it. Some embraces are getting around 20 eggs


----------



## MrVampire181

Well she finally retreated and I took her out. Acclimating her back to her tank. Dads doin good


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Yay!  Cant wait for pics of the babies


----------



## MrVampire181

I'll get those tomorrow when they hatch 

Here I go again


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Yay


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes!
Sign me up for at least one female fry!!
Also, how long did it take her being in the tank for them to finally spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes!
> Sign me up for at least one female fry!!
> Also, how long did it take her being in the tank for them to finally spawn?


 Well I put them in at about 11 last night, released her about 45 minuets later. So total about 13 hours, record timing for me.

BTW female came out of the tank with a total of 1 missing scale  I hope their kids are as gentle because they'd be perfect for first time breeders.


----------



## bettalover2033

yupp!! sounds good! after that recorded time they embraced?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> yupp!! sounds good! after that recorded time they embraced?


I think so. I was gone for an hour and a half and sometime during that period they started spawning. They spawned for a few more hours then she retreated to the plants. It was somewhat difficult to get her out but I did it without disturbing him or the eggs.

Also this is the fastest most gentle spawn and largest spawn I've had in three years of breeding (on and off breeding).


----------



## bettalover2033

wow.


----------



## vilmarisv

That's amazingly fast!
So coold that you got to see the embrace! I hope I get to see one one day!


----------



## MrVampire181

vilmarisv said:


> That's amazingly fast!
> So coold that you got to see the embrace! I hope I get to see one one day!


 I usually walk in on them during the middle or end of spawning. Great spawners and great dad. Definately something to look into for new breeders. Would be worth ordering in a few months (weather permitting, thank God for 40-70 hour heat packs hehe).


----------



## Learn To Fly

Gosh I may have to take a pair! Maybe I'll buy a different pair from the_K and breed them, then buy a pair from you and "mix and match." Because I certainly can't wait to breed til November lol.


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Gosh I may have to take a pair! Maybe I'll buy a different pair from the_K and breed them, then buy a pair from you and "mix and match." Because I certainly can't wait to breed til November lol.


 Since they're gentically simlar that would be perfect. Like I said the_K is a great seller.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Yup, just have to get a sponge for my DIY sponge filter and a new thermometer (I accidentally broke my other extra lol)

I think I'll do that...actually. Lol.


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Yup, just have to get a sponge for my DIY sponge filter and a new thermometer (I accidentally broke my other extra lol)
> 
> I think I'll do that...actually. Lol.


So you'll be spawning soon?? If you order the_K's fish you'll get a ton of babies not bad at all LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yea my next bettas will come from that breeder!


----------



## Zeetrain

Congratz dude


----------



## MrVampire181

Zeetrain said:


> Congratz dude


Thanks 



bettalover2033 said:


> Yea my next bettas will come from that breeder!


 He's awesome. Very helpful. I still need to give him a good review on aquabid


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> He's awesome. Very helpful. I still need to give him a good review on aquabid




Well he considering you are saying all these wonderful things about his bettas i want one lol


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Well he considering you are saying all these wonderful things about his bettas i want one lol


 Definately buy some  I'm super glad I did and the least I can do is help a guy out with his hobby


----------



## bettalover2033

Well im going to aquabid right now to go look at a few!! but i cant buy anyh right now. i just cant buy any because of my plakat pair i bought. also are the bettas at a reasonable price?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Well im going to aquabid right now to go look at a few!! but i cant buy anyh right now. i just cant buy any because of my plakat pair i bought. also are the bettas at a reasonable price?


 About $20 a pair.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> About $20 a pair.


is thaT with shippping included?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> is thaT with shippping included?


 No total for me was $59 but I chose the more expensive Express Shipping.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> No total for me was $59 but I chose the more expensive Express Shipping.


Wow i got my plakat pair for $20 and thats shipping included!


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow i got my plakat pair for $20 and thats shipping included!


 When are you getting them?


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> When are you getting them?


Im not completely sure yet. I am going to be paying on i think monday and they should get here by wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Learn To Fly

MrVampire181 said:


> So you'll be spawning soon?? If you order the_K's fish you'll get a ton of babies not bad at all LOL.


Hopefully, just have to find a pair I like. I'm looking on AB every day. Homework isn't too bad at the moment so I'll have time. But, even though my LPS has BBS eggs and hatcheries, they don't have sponge filters or sponges. So I have to wait til my dad will take me to Petsmart (I can bike to my LPS because it's only about 5 minutes away driving but Petsmart is 30)

I've got everything else though, just have to make my sponge filter. It's not necessary but I have a 5 gallon (more water changes, I know. And I have a nice big 30 or 40 gallon growout tank) so a filter would be nice.


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Hopefully, just have to find a pair I like. I'm looking on AB every day. Homework isn't too bad at the moment so I'll have time. But, even though my LPS has BBS eggs and hatcheries, they don't have sponge filters or sponges. So I have to wait til my dad will take me to Petsmart (I can bike to my LPS because it's only about 5 minutes away driving but Petsmart is 30)
> 
> I've got everything else though, just have to make my sponge filter. It's not necessary but I have a 5 gallon (more water changes, I know. And I have a nice big 30 or 40 gallon growout tank) so a filter would be nice.


 I don't like using 10 gallons. My fish are more aggressive in them. I've even had a pair of plakats (I still have the female) live together in a 2.5 gallon for a week with no aggression. But personally I like to spawn in 5 gallons. I use either a big plastic tub or split the spawn into two 10 gallons for growout. But I'm getting a new big growout tomorrow so I won't be doing this anymore


----------



## bettalover2033

what wont you be doing anymore?


Also how are the fry? is everything okay?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> what wont you be doing anymore?
> 
> 
> Also how are the fry? is everything okay?


 Ok I was off a little by hatching. They're still eggs, should hatch either late tnight or sometime tomorrow.

I won't be splitting my spawns up into two 10 gallons, like half the spawn in one tank half in the other.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Ok I was off a little by hatching. They're still eggs, should hatch either late tnight or sometime tomorrow.
> 
> I won't be splitting my spawns up into two 10 gallons, like half the spawn in one tank half in the other.


So how are the fry? is everything okay?


----------



## MrVampire181

They haven't hatched yet. But they should by tomorrow. I already have BBS up and running and plenty of infusoria.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> They haven't hatched yet. But they should by tomorrow. I already have BBS up and running and plenty of infusoria.


cool!! im so happy!!


----------



## Learn To Fly

Actually I think I'm really considering that marble dragon of his. Did you have to pay extra for your female or not? If you did, how much?


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Actually I think I'm really considering that marble dragon of his. Did you have to pay extra for your female or not? If you did, how much?


 On his marbles it says he will include a free sibling. Just ask for a female 


BTW eggs hatched last night at around 10:30. I saw one little guy floating in and out of the plants. Couldn't get a pic though. Within an hour more had hatched and by this morning all fry were there.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Learn To Fly

MrVampire181 said:


> On his marbles it says he will include a free sibling. Just ask for a female


I thought it used to say that too...but it doesn't any more. This is what it says: 

up for auction is the fish in the picture. he is 4 moths old. i will add a free red dragon male if you decide to go with the "buy it now" option. shipping with USPS priority for $15 or express for $35. no live arrival guarantee. i can fit 6 fish per box 

That's copied directly from the page. Glad to hear about your fry!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow amazing !! hope the fry are healthy and strong!!


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> I thought it used to say that too...but it doesn't any more. This is what it says:
> 
> up for auction is the fish in the picture. he is 4 moths old. i will add a free red dragon male if you decide to go with the "buy it now" option. shipping with USPS priority for $15 or express for $35. no live arrival guarantee. i can fit 6 fish per box
> 
> That's copied directly from the page. Glad to hear about your fry!


 Hmm just send him a message and see if he has any females from that spawn.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Wow I should have thought of that . Will do. I hope he does!

Err....Don't have an AB account. Guess I'll have to set that up lol.

...and I can't, because I'm under 18. Guess I have to wait til my dad gets home.


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Wow I should have thought of that . Will do. I hope he does!
> 
> Err....Don't have an AB account. Guess I'll have to set that up lol.
> 
> ...and I can't, because I'm under 18. Guess I have to wait til my dad gets home.


 My mom has one, but she only buys my fish with it


----------



## Learn To Fly

Guess what...I think my dad's about to have one, and he's buying my fish with it lol. Of course, I do have to pay him back 

I really hope I can get them. I haven't told my parents I want to breed yet but I guess I will tonight. And that marble is a really nice fish. 

Maybe if I need more AB/breeding help I should just post a message on your page because this conversation is slightly taking over the thread.


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Guess what...I think my dad's about to have one, and he's buying my fish with it lol. Of course, I do have to pay him back
> 
> I really hope I can get them. I haven't told my parents I want to breed yet but I guess I will tonight. And that marble is a really nice fish.
> 
> Maybe if I need more AB/breeding help I should just post a message on your page because this conversation is slightly taking over the thread.


Ya it is but it's ok, I really don't mind going off topic because I get kinda bored with: Betta fry are free swimming!! *next post* That's great, keep us updated!!!....

BTW no they are not free swimming but by tomorrow they should be.


----------



## bettalover2033

Hello Mr Vampire!


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Hello Mr Vampire!


 ..........:shock:..................... :dunno:...........................:rofl::lol:


hehehe, Hola


----------



## bettalover2033

Are you going to be working on any other spawns but that one?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Are you going to be working on any other spawns but that one?


 Just this one. I have 6 weeks till Mexico which is just enough time for me to raise this spawn. 

BTW I'm going to be raising prices on these guys when I sell them, my reason being I need more equipment and a new adoption program: I use donated/extra pricing (I'm increasing the price by $5) to buy bettas in bad condition from petstores then nurse them back to health and offer them for $1.......to buy more in need, and ship them free with your order. Just thought I'd let you know, if you don't want/can't have them I won't include them.

Anyway some fry are swimming to the nest one their own (about 150 in the nest and another about 200 on the bottom) but this isn't free swimming.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! i dont think i would be able to leave the room if i seen that many! also i dont think i can pay for fry


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow! i dont think i would be able to leave the room if i seen that many! also i dont think i can pay for fry


Well breeding pairs are $25 as of now, singles are $15 for males $10 for females (so you're not gonna save money buying them seperately ), female sororites are $25 and culls are either free or $1-$5. 

Please keep in mind they were not cheap fish, not cheap shipping, not easy to raise, not cheap either. But the extra $5 is not going into my pocket, it is going into a fund for me to buy more equipment needed (25% of the money) and the other 75% goes to bettas in need at petstores. Just to prove I'm not scamming you guys I will post pics of the saved fish both before and after my help and they will go at the bottom of the page when I post the thread of fish for sale. I'll try to save as many as possible so your money is going for a good cause 

I really hate to raise prices but to help out some fish in need is worth it isn't it?? Plus $25 is pretty cheap for offspring who will most likely throw 8 ray branching (both parents have it) and good coloration (based upon genetic info since we won't know how the fry will color up for at least a month).

BTW the money isn't going towards fish in ok conditions, it's going toward ones with disease and terrible water quality.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow why are you buying pet store fish?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow why are you buying pet store fish?


To nurse them back to health and sell them to people who will take care of them. Like if someone orders a breeding pair and sees a rescue fish they like they simply tell me which one/s they want and I ship it with their pair and charge nothing or $1 (depending on the fish) for the extra fish.


----------



## Learn To Fly

MrVampire181 said:


> Just this one. I have 6 weeks till Mexico which is just enough time for me to raise this spawn.
> 
> BTW I'm going to be raising prices on these guys when I sell them, my reason being I need more equipment and a new adoption program: I use donated/extra pricing (I'm increasing the price by $5) to buy bettas in bad condition from petstores then nurse them back to health and offer them for $1.......to buy more in need, and ship them free with your order. Just thought I'd let you know, if you don't want/can't have them I won't include them.
> 
> Anyway some fry are swimming to the nest one their own (about 150 in the nest and another about 200 on the bottom) but this isn't free swimming.


If I get the marble pair and it works out, would it work for us to just trade fry? Just pay shipping and everyone's happy lol? Just need to get the password for AB and I'll contact the seller.


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> If I get the marble pair and it works out, would it work for us to just trade fry? Just pay shipping and everyone's happy lol? Just need to get the password for AB and I'll contact the seller.


 Yes that would work. Mainly because you'd have genetically similar fish that I could use to enhance the line. Same with yours. 

I forgot to mention, trading breeding pairs will get you a free pair and me a free pair, we just both pay shipping for our pairs.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Well that's good to know. We'll see how this goes (with "my" pair). 

Can't wait to see how yours turn out!


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> To nurse them back to health and sell them to people who will take care of them. Like if someone orders a breeding pair and sees a rescue fish they like they simply tell me which one/s they want and I ship it with their pair and charge nothing or $1 (depending on the fish) for the extra fish.


WOW! that is so selfless and kind! you have a good plan and you are amazing to do this!! 

I might want to do that too!!


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> WOW! that is so selfless and kind! you have a good plan and you are amazing to do this!!
> 
> I might want to do that too!!


 Thanks  I don't feel that if you just leave a sick betta your helping them. Just because you buy one and it gets replaced dosen't make it ok to leave him/her there to die. Would you leave a puppy in a cage that never gets cleaned or he never gets fed? Of course bettas are worse off than that puppy because they rely on water. That's just my view. 

So that's why my prices are a little high as of now. Of course more bettas I get to breed, the more I sell the more goes to fish in need.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yupp!

Good Luck!


----------



## Learn To Fly

Well he ran out of sibling females for the marble, but he says he has related HMPK females without the dragon gene. Should I go for that, do you think? Because they could possibly have the dragon gene hidden somewhere. But if not, would I still get some dragons?


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Well he ran out of sibling females for the marble, but he says he has related HMPK females without the dragon gene. Should I go for that, do you think? Because they could possibly have the dragon gene hidden somewhere. But if not, would I still get some dragons?


Both mine are just your regualr blues but carry dragon. Plus if you mix the two dragons might pop up so go for it.

As of just a few minuets ago I saw the first free swimmer  I'm going to wait a little before removing him since it's only one of them.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Well I asked him for pictures of the females and my dad doesn't mind so I'll be doing that. It may just be the picture, but that one of your male certainly makes him look like a dragon. Lipstick and all lol.

Awesome! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Well I asked him for pictures of the females and my dad doesn't mind so I'll be doing that. It may just be the picture, but that one of your male certainly makes him look like a dragon. Lipstick and all lol.
> 
> Awesome! Can't wait to see pics!


 He does in bright light but him and his sister are dark blue. But they carry the dragon gene so these fry will have that coloration.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Okay, I see. 
Haven't gotten any answer yet but I only sent the message about an hour ago. If he sends pics I'll post them (maybe on a different thread though  )and you can help me pick a female out.


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Okay, I see.
> Haven't gotten any answer yet but I only sent the message about an hour ago. If he sends pics I'll post them (maybe on a different thread though  )and you can help me pick a female out.


 He's very good about replying. I'll send him a message on another forum and I'll get the response in at least an hour.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Yeah, he was pretty fast about sending a reply to my first question. 

I might mention to him that you recommended him to me. I have to finish my homework so I'll check back in about half an hour and see if he replies. 

Pics/videos of the fry would be lovely for us picture-greedy people lol.


----------



## FireKidomaru

Very nice spawn! I'm glad everything worked out!! So how much would u be asking for...for one of ur fry? I live in Colorado so shipping would be no problem I'm sure


----------



## Learn To Fly

FireKidomaru said:


> Very nice spawn! I'm glad everything worked out!! So how much would u be asking for...for one of ur fry? I live in Colorado so shipping would be no problem I'm sure



I'm not Mr. Vamp but in answer to your question I believe the prices were in an earlier post.


----------



## MrVampire181

FireKidomaru said:


> Very nice spawn! I'm glad everything worked out!! So how much would u be asking for...for one of ur fry? I live in Colorado so shipping would be no problem I'm sure


Pick ups would work for anyone near me. 

Prices (from an earlier post):

Well breeding pairs are $25 as of now, singles are $15 for males $10 for females (so you're not gonna save money buying them seperately ), female sororites are $25 and culls are either free or $1-$5. 

Please keep in mind they were not cheap fish, not cheap shipping, not easy to raise, not cheap either. But the extra $5 is not going into my pocket, it is going into a fund for me to buy more equipment needed (25% of the money) and the other 75% goes to bettas in need at petstores. Just to prove I'm not scamming you guys I will post pics of the saved fish both before and after my help and they will go at the bottom of the page when I post the thread of fish for sale. I'll try to save as many as possible so your money is going for a good cause 

I really hate to raise prices but to help out some fish in need is worth it isn't it?? Plus $25 is pretty cheap for offspring who will most likely throw 8 ray branching (both parents have it) and good coloration (based upon genetic info since we won't know how the fry will color up for at least a month).

BTW the money isn't going towards fish in ok conditions, it's going toward ones with disease and terrible water quality.

Pics:


----------



## Learn To Fly

Aww! 

If we swapped pairs and I just paid for shipping, I could also adopt a cull or two as a pet and you could ship in the same box, right? Then I wouldn't have to pay extra shipping?


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Aww!
> 
> If we swapped pairs and I just paid for shipping, I could also adopt a cull or two as a pet and you could ship in the same box, right? Then I wouldn't have to pay extra shipping?


 It depends on the box but ya I'll just ship them free. Also watch out for any rescues you see


----------



## Learn To Fly

Will do!

He still hasn't replied


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Will do!
> 
> He still hasn't replied


 He should soon, but maybe he's busy.

Anyway I'm attempting to add some baby snails to the fry tank. In the mean time I'm filling the tank up with clean water and I have some BBS in there for them.


----------



## bettalover2033

Hey i was thinking about buying from The_k. how do you find his auctions?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Hey i was thinking about buying from The_k. how do you find his auctions?


 Go under HMPK and search for someone in the US then look to the right of the auctions and see if the name is the_K and click on the name and you'll find all his auctions.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Go under HMPK and search for someone in the US then look to the right of the auctions and see if the name is the_K and click on the name and you'll find all his auctions.


Thanks! ill check out his auctions! Does he currently have any females up for sale?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Thanks! ill check out his auctions! Does he currently have any females up for sale?


 No just three males, two come with a free red dragon and one (in the Halfmoon section) comes with a free unrelated female. Both auctions are brothers of my pair.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> No just three males, two come with a free red dragon and one (in the Halfmoon section) comes with a free unrelated female. Both auctions are brothers of my pair.


I see. but thats is you choose the buy it now option. lol i will wait til he has some females. that would be really cool if i had a sibling of your pair!


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> I see. but thats is you choose the buy it now option. lol i will wait til he has some females. that would be really cool if i had a sibling of your pair!


 That would be but he didn't get very many females from that one.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> That would be but he didn't get very many females from that one.


I know thats the sad part! also maybe if i were to breed an unknown female to one of his males i could get some females and the fry will still be related to your pair right?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> I know thats the sad part! also maybe if i were to breed an unknown female to one of his males i could get some females and the fry will still be related to your pair right?


 Yes but Id breed the unrelated fish, then take a daughter and cross back to the male, then those fry will get 75% his genes and genetically similar to my pair.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Yes but Id breed the unrelated fish, then take a daughter and cross back to the male, then those fry will get 75% his genes and genetically similar to my pair.


Yea i was thinking about that!

So if i were to breed the unrelated female and him then i would get 50% of each parents genes in the fry?


----------



## Learn To Fly

Well, he sent a pic. Only one female, apparently. Here she is:








The auction ends today so I'd better be fast about deciding.


----------



## MrVampire181

I'd go for it.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Lol I am, Mr. Vamp. Except my dad doesn't understand why I want THIS fish, why I can't wait :roll:. So hopefully he'll decide it's okay. I emailed the_K to ask how much the female would be, no answer yet. But I realized there is a 3 hour time difference between us so he might not have even gotten it yet.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Well he said instead of the red dragon male that would come free with "buy it now" the female would. So if my dad will let me I'll be getting them! 

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## MrVampire181

Awesome!!


----------



## Learn To Fly

How's your spawn coming?


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> How's your spawn coming?


 They're doin great!! doin the first water change now


----------



## Learn To Fly

Awesome!

I got the pair! *does happy dance*
At first my dad didn't want me to but I talked him into it-had to convince him that I would take complete care of it and they wouldn't be responsible for a thing lol. And he talked to my mom and she had the same questions but I answered them to their satisfaction and he said okay! I'm sooo happy!!


----------



## MrVampire181

Awesome!!! Good luck with your spawn.

Well my babies now know what food is  They started eating brine shrimp,


----------



## Learn To Fly

MrVampire181 said:


> Awesome!!! Good luck with your spawn.
> 
> Well my babies now know what food is  They started eating brine shrimp,


Thanks!

Lol that's cute-"my babies now know what food is":welldone:


----------



## MrVampire181

Well at least one fry has velvet (I think it may just be the lighting) but as a preventative I deluted some anti parasictic meds in a 1/2 gallon of water and have increased water changes from 2 gallons a day to 3 or 4 gallons a day.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope they're ok.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> I hope they're ok.


Same here, well finally after 5 days of free swimming they eat BBS  

They're stomachs are bright orange but my guess is they've been eating infusoria this whole time (my culture fell and was ruined so it's a good thing I use live plants!!!). Also I think I lost only one fry so far and that was when they became free swimming. My guess is the large water changes, filter, food, and snails have helped. 

I will continue the anti parasitic meds for a few more days and see. They're one week old (from the spawning day) tomorrow 

Also my snails are twice the size they were when they first hatched (4 days ago) is it a snail thing??. Probably because of all that uneaten BBS and my water changes


----------



## vaygirl

It never ceases to amaze me how fast snails grow or how hardy they are. They're like the cockroaches of the aquatic world. I've taken them from a 78 degree tank to an 84 degree tank and they don't even notice. I've scraped their eggs off of IAL leaves and moved it to a whole other tank and they still hatch. I honestly think you could nuke them and they'd shake it off and keep going.


----------



## MrVampire181

vaygirl said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how fast snails grow or how hardy they are. They're like the cockroaches of the aquatic world. I've taken them from a 78 degree tank to an 84 degree tank and they don't even notice. I've scraped their eggs off of IAL leaves and moved it to a whole other tank and they still hatch. I honestly think you could nuke them and they'd shake it off and keep going.


 Mine went from 75 F to 93 F on a daily basis before they hatched  They are growing so fast and so are the bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok so I stained the white sponge in my filter blue from my meds but all the fry have it but it looks like its going away.


----------



## bettalover2033

Can you take pictures of the fry?

I wanna see how the little things are going to look at (how old?)


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Can you take pictures of the fry?
> 
> I wanna see how the little things are going to look at (how old?)


 1 week today  Only one fry lost so far and that was 5 days ago before velvet showed up. 

Their current tank:



SOME jars 


Blurry fry pic (he's that blurry speck)


----------



## bettalover2033

Cool!
On what day do you fill the tank full?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Cool!
> On what day do you fill the tank full?


 After I remove the dad I start filling it up and then by the next day it's full.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> After I remove the dad I start filling it up and then by the next day it's full.


Oh okay, well is it okay (as a beginner breeder to leave the tank the depth it is until the fry hit the age of 1 week, or is it a must to fill the tank?=)


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh okay, well is it okay (as a beginner breeder to leave the tank the depth it is until the fry hit the age of 1 week, or is it a must to fill the tank?=)


I've had better luck filling it from day one, but that's just me. Within the first week without cleaning a lot of waste will accumulate and the little water in there (for me because I breed with 2.5 gallons of water in the tank) will become polluted and disease could infect them. 300 babys in 2.5 or 5 gallons will cause a lot of disease and stunting (fry excrete a hormone to stop the growth of their siblings). The more water, the less pollution, the less hormone, the better growth and healthier fry. That's my reason for adding water so early. Plus I've never noticed it to harm fry at all.

At one week with a full tank, and large daily water changes I can see fry darting around without a problem.


----------



## damo2904

No you must not fill the tank straight away. Filling the tank makes very deep water for such small fry and they become exhausted. The water shouldn't be touched at all from basically when the male is removed until a good week and a half as fry so delicate.


----------



## MrVampire181

damo2904 said:


> No you must not fill the tank straight away. Filling the tank makes very deep water for such small fry and they become exhausted. The water shouldn't be touched at all from basically when the male is removed until a good week and a half as fry so delicate.


I've never had a problem with this method. Personally my fry always grow better like this. I'd NEVER fill the tank before they become free swimming because they will tire and die swimming back to the nest. Once they become free swimming I fill it. This works best for me, everyone does it there own way.

In my experience after awhile fry aren't really that sensitive, when I pour water in they get sloshed around a bit but are unharmed. They ARE sensitive but they can handle more than people give them credit for, though a new breeder might mess up big time and in which because they are somewhat sensitive they might die. Of course my methods are more advanced than any new breeder should attmpt. I simply state my reasons for filling the tank.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> I've never had a problem with this method. Personally my fry always grow better like this. I'd NEVER fill the tank before they become free swimming because they will tire and die swimming back to the nest. Once they become free swimming I fill it. This works best for me, everyone does it themselves.
> 
> In my experience after awhile fry aren't really that sensitive, when I pour water in they get sloshed around a bit but are unharmed. They ARE sensitive but they can handle more than people give them credit for, though a new breeder might mess up big time and in which because they are somewhat sensitive they might die. Of course my methods are more advanced than any new breeder should attmpt. I simply state my reasons for filling the tank.


I mean will it be okay not to fill the tank fully with still doing water changes?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> I mean will it be okay not to fill the tank fully with still doing water changes?


 Yes but you will have to do water changes. Do at least a gallon water change everyday and use a quart jar or half gallon jug to refill the tank. Float it for no less than an hour and then place it above your tank and siphon the water down into the tank (you can either use the cleaning siphon or a different piece of airline tubing (since it's going in the tank not out of ) 

Also if you have a filter you shouldn't have to worry too much during the first week.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Also if you have a filter you shouldn't have to worry too much during the first week.


Thats one thing i dont have, and im so stupid for not getting one!


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Thats one thing i dont have, and im so stupid for not getting one!


I think it's one of the most important additions to the tank. Just make one yourself.

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Davies_Sponge_Filter.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcWtIr6JZlI
Be sure to use a gang valve to adjust flow. My favorite filter is the green one in my tank. I got the idea from www.bettatalk.com . Faith who owns that site is my breeding inspiration so that's another reason I use it and it works very well.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> I think it's one of the most important additions to the tank. Just make one yourself.
> 
> http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Davies_Sponge_Filter.html
> 
> Be sure to use a gang valve to adjust flow. My favorite filter is the green one in my tank. I got the idea from www.bettatalk.com . Faith who owns that site is my breeding inspiration so that's another reason I use it and it works very well.


Thanks im going to read the DIY filter!


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Thanks im going to read the DIY filter!


Also watch the video, I've made tons of those kid to start the cycling.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Also watch the video, I've made tons of those kid to start the cycling.


Do they actually work good?
And what video?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Do they actually work good?
> And what video?


 I edited the post so now there's a youtube vid. Here's the vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcWtIr6JZlI


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> I edited the post so now there's a youtube vid. Here's the vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcWtIr6JZlI


Wow thats funny because i JUST watched that video as you posted it!:lol:


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow thats funny because i JUST watched that video as you posted it!:lol:


 :lol: Oh well, whatever. They are pretty good filters.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> :lol: Oh well, whatever. They are pretty good filters.


Well ill get right on that by tomorrow morning! and get the embracing pictures up by the morning too!


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Well ill get right on that by tomorrow morning! and get the embracing pictures up by the morning too!


 Awesome. I can't wait!! 

Oh I'm good friends with a restraunt owner who tomorrow I'll be asking if they can save ANY jars for me. In return I'll give them a free fish with a nice little setup (2.5 gallons, filtered, heated, planted) and I'll do the maintenance.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Awesome. I can't wait!!
> 
> Oh I'm good friends with a restraunt owner who tomorrow I'll be asking if they can save ANY jars for me. In return I'll give them a free fish with a nice little setup (2.5 gallons, filtered, heated, planted) and I'll do the maintenance.


Thats really nice!


----------



## MrVampire181

I might add 5 pennies in my tank because I'm starting to lose fry to velvet. Should I add them? I cleaned them really well.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> I might add 5 pennies in my tank because I'm starting to lose fry to velvet. Should I add them? I cleaned them really well.


What will the pennies do?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> What will the pennies do?


 It'll kill the velvet. I just removed the filter and added several drops of Wardleys Ich Cure. Which has an ingredient that removes velvet. So once it's gone I'll replace a new cartridge for the filter.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh i see! Do it fast though!!


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh i see! Do it fast though!!


 I put the meds in the tank and tok out the filter. Now we wait. I'll keep up with this for a while.


----------



## bettalover2033

I hope this spawn works!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok they're cured!! Ill keep up meds for awhile longer.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yay!!!

Hey im really worried my fry have still not hatched


----------



## MrVampire181

Whats your temp?? If its around 80 it may take longer which is why I have mine at 86.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Whats your temp?? If its around 80 it may take longer which is why I have mine at 86.


My temp is at ....76*F....


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> My temp is at ....76*F....


 Well theres your problem. It'll take a little longer for them to hatch.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Well theres your problem. It'll take a little longer for them to hatch.


LOL! about how much longer do you think?


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok well I saw something shiny on a couple of fry today.....thinking the worst I grabbed my bright desk lamp and lo and behold..............THEY HAVE COLOR!!!!! A bright baby blue. Fastest I've ever seen it.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Pictures! Pictures!

I am definitely going to want a pair to breed with mine. I think I'm going to start a line


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I have 3 pairs on hold now  plus I need one for myself and 4 females on hold. 

I'll be moving them to a 10 gallon at 3 weeks and then a 20 gallon at 4 weeks.


----------



## Learn To Fly

I think my female is a bit of a multicolor with red so I'm hoping I don't get too much red. I'll have to breed it out if I do. And so your blues will be helpful! 

Or I might breed her with Morpheus after this, maybe for red dragons. I'm really into HMPKs now, they're so cool!


----------



## bettalover2033

Cool!! i love shiny bettas with orange bellies! take pictures!


----------



## MrVampire181

They're still to small to pic and the color is just light. I'll start pics next week.


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought you were going to say they had velvet! lol I'm glad it was just their color.


----------



## MrVampire181

I was too!! I was like uh oh and then when it was just color I was relieved 

Happy 2 week b-day for this spawn!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Cool it sounds like your having fun! My fry have made 1 week old today. They are so cute and they have two HUGE eyes. Also, they are finally swimming horizontally and i started another batch of BBS.

Wow i didnt know BBS could be so messy, plus the fry didnt even eat the BBS.

A question, How old can the BBS live for, until they need food??


----------



## MrVampire181

BBS can live up to 30 hours. Fry usually take a few days to figure out what the heck food is


----------



## purplemuffin

haha aww.. :,) It would be hard for me to feed betta fry, as I also have a colony of sea monkeys that have been living and breeding for 3-4 years now XD Poor things! I guess it's ok when they are nothing but little jumpy wigglers! When they are big enough I can see their eyes, nope, can't do it!


I can't wait to see pics of your fry though!


----------



## MrVampire181

Well saw the largest fry today. He's a little larger than than the rest. Tried counting his caudal rays (also a first...I'm sticking with these large water changes) but he's still to small. He's easily a delta and hes only 2 weeks old


----------



## MrVampire181

*Pics!!*

Here's a couple of size comparison pics...one week apart:

1 week old:


2 weeks:


----------



## Learn To Fly

Yay! Pics!

You said you couldn't take pics yet *glares*


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I put a bright light near the tank....fed a HUGE amount of BBS and tada!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly

Lol. They're cute! Putting mine in the breeding tank tomorrow.


----------



## MrVampire181

Aww pics disspaeared.....I'll add them again later.


----------



## Learn To Fly

I still see them...


----------



## MrVampire181

Oh they came back...weird. Anyway today I changed about 1/2 gallon of gunk off the bottom....unfortunately I lost my airstone so it's small water changes for now 

All my adults weren't to happy about getting their weekly salt baths while waiting for their jars to get cleaned but they got all happy and nest building after they got back in their jars 

Here's a vid of all my adults except one female:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIo7IAU1SI0

The first 2 are my HMPKs from the_K the next are my Red VTs and the last is my blue DT male.


----------



## MrVampire181

Here's a pic of color. Sorry for the blue...HE WOULDNT STOP MOVING,


----------



## bettalover2033

It looks like a lightning strike lol a very small one!! they are cute


----------



## dramaqueen

Very cute!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok just got some interesting news:

The dragon is more apparent on the males....not so much on the females. So the females will probably just be shiny blues but dragons on the males....thanks SoCalBettas (different forum) for that info!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow sounds so interesting!! i want to see them with my own eyes! also i found a HMPK female betta! in walmart!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok the largest fry have developed dorsal and anal fins 

Moving them tomorrow night, releasing them in the growout on Saturday at 2:30, exactly three weeks from when they were eggs.


----------



## indjo

How big are they? The one in your picture looks it's growing nicely. Congrats


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

I can't wait to see what they look like! <3 How light blue are they? I love light blue and I don't think I've seen many light blue bettas! =3


----------



## MrVampire181

They're super light..almost white looking. Should darken up within the next few weeks 

@Indjo: They are getting there. Some a little larger than others.

Update: I just seperated them into groups of 7 into 16 ounce plastic cups and they're floating in the growout. I might just release them in a few hours since the temp is the same (86 degrees).

Pic:



The two largest fry:


----------



## dramaqueen

They're still teeny tiny. lol Nice pics.


----------



## luv2run21

sign me up for 1 female hehehe im so excited


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow amazing how life is born!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok so at 3 1/2 weeks the small fry are just under 1/2 centimeter and the larger ones are 3/4 of a centimeter. These measurements are probably a little off but they're getting big


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok pics!

Nealry one month old


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok so over the past week I've had a lot of accidents on the growout...several times I thought I'd lose the spawn, my flourescent hood fell in the tub while on, I've dropped two 3 gallon buckets in the tank on a regular basis...yikes! The little buggers just sit there and go....oh look a bucket!

Anyway, they're growing so well...under the right light they're starting to show many different colors..blues, turquoises, platinums, marbles, and even a few white, oh and some blue cambodians. Definately suprises...lovin the_K's fish even more now! Can't wait to continue this line and then next year enter in the new breeders class in a show.


----------



## indjo

MrVampire181 said:


> Anyway, they're growing so well...under the right light they're starting to show many different colors..blues, turquoises, platinums, marbles, and even a few white, oh and some blue cambodians. Definately suprises...lovin the_K's fish even more now! Can't wait to continue this line and then next year enter in the new breeders class in a show.


Are you talking about the green/turquoise HMPK pair? Interesting color variations. I guess they have a variety of color genes. Marbles are understandable. But plat, white and cambo ..... that's surprising.


----------



## MrVampire181

indjo said:


> Are you talking about the green/turquoise HMPK pair? Interesting color variations. I guess they have a variety of color genes. Marbles are understandable. But plat, white and cambo ..... that's surprising.


 Yup that's the pair. Their dad was a turquoise and mom was an imported dragon, so the plats are understandable, their uncle (owned by Learn To Fly on this forum) is a marble and I did ask about the genetics and some of these were predcitable but not the whites XD


----------



## indjo

its understandable if you used dragons; metallics. 
Plats, I think is a metallic white. So the non metallic variation would turn out white/opaque ..... does that make sense? 
But how do you explain the cambo?


----------



## MrVampire181

indjo said:


> its understandable if you used dragons; metallics.
> Plats, I think is a metallic white. So the non metallic variation would turn out white/opaque ..... does that make sense?
> But how do you explain the cambo?


 Well I didn't use dragons..I used genos XD Ok so my pair are brother and sister I purchased, their mom was a dragon and dad was a turquoise.

I'm sure some will color up over the next few weeks as most of them are blue plats. Cambos are just wierd. Their body is typical fry color but their fins are blue.


----------



## indjo

Maybe they haven't fully colored up. We'll see

Keep us posted ..... Oh congrats.


----------



## MrVampire181

*Pics!*



indjo said:


> Maybe they haven't fully colored up. We'll see
> 
> Keep us posted ..... Oh congrats.


Thanks 

Ok so I caught on fry and put him in a cup for some pics, here's the best one, NOTE he's not a large one, he's a medium one:

View attachment 1 month old betta fry.zip


----------



## MrVampire181

GAH!! IDK whats up with pics, you have to download to see it I'll figure it out.


----------



## MrVampire181

*Ok here we go..pics again XD*

Ok like mentioned above this guy is a medium on of the spawn:


----------



## Learn To Fly

Wow cute!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok I like to do a fry comparison thing with an adult betta. Since today was jar cleaning day I took dad out and floated him in the tank. The fry are about 1/5 the size of him...but he's a big fish!

Anyway more color is coming out on some fish. They're growing well. They'll be stunners as adults!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok I think they're growing over night XD They're just so big. It seems like they grow a little more every time I look at them.


----------



## MrVampire181

And finally, fighting has broken out. A small guy began chasing a big guy. It's nothing serious and I won't really worry about it for another 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## weluvbettas

I have just started getting nips here and there. 

Some of my fry are smaller than that one lol....


----------



## Learn To Fly

MrVampire181 said:


> And finally, fighting has broken out. A small guy began chasing a big guy. It's nothing serious and I won't really worry about it for another 2 or 3 weeks.


Lol! Small ones always end up on top


----------



## MrVampire181

Learn To Fly said:


> Lol! Small ones always end up on top


 YAY for smurfs! Haha I'm a midget so it's awesome when I can beat someone twice the size as me


----------



## Learn To Fly

Yeah I'm short but fast and my teacher's always telling me I should run track. The only problem is I'd get hit in the face by the elbows of the 5' 8", 5' 9", 5' 10" etc. people :roll:


----------



## BettaBoy84

Incredible progress...i would love to see some more pics of the fry!


----------



## MrVampire181

I have the 5 weeks ones up on facebook so here they are:



Accident:
I siphoned one guy up and he went down the drain but got shot back up and he's now back in the growout


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice fry!!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok so the fry are getting their little stress stripes in...actually the term stress stripes is a total fail because these stripes are 100% natural...they're just covered up by pigmentation.

Here's pic of what the stripes look like...note these are not my fry:


----------



## bettalover2033

Okay but if these stripes are present in an adult female or male betta, then what does it signify? does it mean that the betta just lost its color? Or what? 

Also how old are the fry???


----------



## purplemuffin

Stripes in an adult means stress doesn't it?


----------



## Oldfishlady

Not always-stripes are used for communication and for camo not just health/stress related.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yup exactly. If you throw a betta in warm water into room temp water they get stripes because they lose color and get pale. But a female betta in a spawning tank who dosent want to breed will get these stripes to tell the male.


----------



## MrVampire181

Fry are 6 weeks but Im in Mexico so I have no idea how they are right now.


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok 8 weeks tomorrow  Well after not eating for 5 days (stupid brine shrimp.......) All fry have adjusted to powdered food. Well I hadn't eaten in 5 days I guess I'd eat it too...


----------



## BettaBoy84

How was the trip Vamp?


----------



## MrVampire181

Awesome!! I wish I had some shipping bags...I wanted to take half of those coral reefs with me  At 80ft down its amazing how many kinds of fish there. Lots of french angels...and then there were DORY FISH haha.


----------



## Colibri

Were you in Cancun? Or where?


----------



## MrVampire181

Cozumel


----------



## Colibri

Nice! It's such a beautiful island! Did you get to know the Riviera Maya?


----------



## MrVampire181

No whats that? Yup I love Cozumel....and according to my friends I got really tan....I'm Mexican DUH!! Jajaja. But yeah I really like going to Mexico because all the tourists are like "ITS $250 FOR A T-SHIRT!!!".....try converting to pesos!!!


----------



## Colibri

Hahahaha! I know... the locals always try to sell their stuff like it's made of gold to tourists. There's a very funny photo on the internet that summarizes the situation... 










It always makes my laugh!


----------



## MrVampire181

HAHA!! I laughed! Jugo de naranja....the word jugo reminds me of my friend Victor...his middle name is Hugo so we call him juice


----------



## Colibri

Hahahaha! That's a funny nickname!


----------



## MrVampire181

Well they're 11 weeks old now! It's crazy how time flies! They're growing like crazy still! 

Here's one of my favorites from the spawn:


----------



## beat2020

They're looking good!

If you have any nice blue/red females later on I might be interested.


----------



## MrVampire181

I have quite a few little guys that will take a good month to gorw up so I'm sure I'll get some you'll like


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, how cute!


----------



## MrVampire181

Not anymore, I jarred 6 today because they suddenly decided to hate each other. But they're lookin good and are flaring through the glass in their quart jars (they adjusted very well to room temp).

Just a side note: This is my first succesful spawn in awhile. I'm so happy to actually need to use my jars again ;P


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay! I'm happy for you, Dominnic!


----------



## bettalover2033

This thread was never finished... also how old are they now? any pictures?


----------



## MrVampire181

They're almost 3 months old...getting some pics.


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Wow Congrats MrVamp! Their so gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033

From the last pictures i seen they looked like they were getting their color  Also mine looks like that now. my fry are 2 months old. Good luck M.r. Vampire! do you know how many there are?


----------



## MrVampire181

There 18 from this spawn...most need to grow a bit. Here's a big guy:


----------



## dramaqueen

He;s pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181

There's a pic in FLARE that has a black fish with green scales HMPK....I saw it then looked at this guy and was like "Woah a crystal ball!" This guy is mostly black with green but the flash makes him look green....I might breed him to a black finned sister.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow MR.Vamp he is just stunning and he looks just like his father lol. i love his color! its very pretty! 

How old do they have to be to start breeding?


----------



## MrVampire181

Depends...these guys are platinums which are known for being slow growers so it'll be a little while....a month or two.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Depends...these guys are platinums which are known for being slow growers so it'll be a little while....a month or two.


Wow so how do you know their platinums?


----------



## MrVampire181

Well they're not dragons....I think it'll take another generation (I'm crossing back to dad since he has the most dragon scaling). I can tell because they're metallic but not dragons so...platinums.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Well they're not dragons....I think it'll take another generation (I'm crossing back to dad since he has the most dragon scaling). I can tell because they're metallic but not dragons so...platinums.


Wow i didnt understand that very well but now that i think about it it makes so much sense.


----------



## AngelicScars

I would LOVE one of your spawn, I just know I wouldn't be able to afford the shipping. :/


----------



## MrVampire181

AngelicScars said:


> I would LOVE one of your spawn, I just know I wouldn't be able to afford the shipping. :/


Shipping is $37 for the winter...usually $35 but the other $2 is for the heat pack.

I do have on guy who I'll let go for cheap. He's missing a ventral fin...I could send whatever culls I have to you if you'd like


----------



## AngelicScars

Yep, I can't afford that. :lol:
Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Shipping is $37 for the winter...usually $35 but the other $2 is for the heat pack.
> 
> I do have on guy who I'll let go for cheap. He's missing a ventral fin...I could send whatever culls I have to you if you'd like


How much is the boy missing a Ventral fin? also How much would the total be?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> How much is the boy missing a Ventral fin? also How much would the total be?


 He's not for sale yet. This whole spawn has a good month or so to grow to potential...his missing ventral is coming in a little bit but I'll make a thread when it's time to sell some of these guys.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> He's not for sale yet. This whole spawn has a good month or so to grow to potential...his missing ventral is coming in a little bit but I'll make a thread when it's time to sell some of these guys.


Cool! Cant wait. keep us posted!


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I feel I should post something about buying on here since they will be ready for new homes in 2 months or so.

Price will vary from fish to fish depedning on quality. 

Any fish labeled "Pet only" is to remain just that a pet...I'm saving the bloodline and you from heartbreak of deformed fry.

Shipping:

Shipping is $37 until April...then it is $35. I do not offer Priority shipping as I do not want my fish in the mail longer than they need to be. 

DOA Policy:
Clear picture of the dead fish in the UNOPENED shipping bag is required within 1 hour of delivery. If the picture is not clear or the dead fish is not in the double bagged shipping bag I will not replace the fish or refund the price. If the fish does arrive dead and the picture is clear and the fish is in the shipping bag I replace the fish but you will have to pay shipping.

Combining shipping:
I will combine orders. I can fit 4 bags per box. Cultures of microworms and vinegar eels are free with purchase of breeding pairs and I'll throw in some snails if there is room.

Hold For Pick Up:
If requested I can label the box as a hold for pick up...just pick them up at the Post Office. If you do not request it YOU MUST BE HOME TO RECIEVE THE FISH!

When I Ship:
Mondays, Tuesdays and everyother Wednesdays. If you order a fish Saturday I will ship on Tuesday. If you order a fish on Sunday I will ship either that Wednesday or the following Monday....I do this to ensure they are properly prepared for shipping and everything is ready.

Where I ship:

Sorry to anyone in Hawaii or Alaska but I only ship to the continental US.


----------



## bettalover2033

thats very reasonable! And its right that you want your fish to be in the best condition. they are not just any bettas either, they are top quality.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I set up another spawn of these guys...they were just released and the female chimneyed...I'll be leaving the male in the tank for about a month. I really like what this pair is producing.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> I'll be leaving the male in the tank for about a month. I really like what this pair is producing.


HUH?!:shock: Why would you leave him in their.


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> HUH?!:shock: Why would you leave him in their.


 Because I want better fry...no deformitites...also he's been having trouble flaring to potential recently so I figure the live food and extremely clean water will help. Then at one month I'll remove him and move them into the growout tank.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Because I want better fry...no deformitites...also he's been having trouble flaring to potential recently so I figure the live food and extremely clean water will help. Then at one month I'll remove him and move them into the growout tank.


Wait a minute i dont understand. your going to leave the male with the fry or the female?


----------



## MrVampire181

The male with the fry....I would leave him with the female but I don't want that many fry (if I did I'd have fry flyin outta my ears...these guys breed like crazy).


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> The male with the fry....I would leave him with the female but I don't want that many fry (if I did I'd have fry flyin outta my ears...these guys breed like crazy).


You should experiment with that. And if you finally see that your hypothesis is right just give the fish away for free as gifts but if you send, then the person wanting them would have to pay shipping. Also you should just experiment this for a very limited time. What do ya say?


----------



## MrVampire181

I might...I have some extra tubs...BUT I heard if you do that after the 4th or 5th spawn the female dies......

Updates...Billybobjoe (male) made a small nest over the four hours I was gone...and just where I wanted it...I love this fish  I'll wait until it fits my standards before releasing Flara.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> I might...I have some extra tubs...BUT I heard if you do that after the 4th or 5th spawn the female dies......


then just try it for 2-3 generations and then separate the female:?


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> then just try it for 2-3 generations and then separate the female:?


 I'm not risking it....she's my best breeder and I still have to spawn her with a son and grandson and my purple DT.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well IDK if they'll spawn...he's gotten agressive...a lot more than he was a few months ago.....but I already have 27 fry from them so whatever 

Here's my favorite little guy:


----------



## MrVampire181




----------



## weluvbettas

They are gorgeous fish! I saw the pics earlier on facebook.


----------



## MrVampire181

weluvbettas said:


> They are gorgeous fish! I saw the pics earlier on facebook.


 Well these pics ar eof the same fish...he's the best of the spawn...I think in a week or so he'll reach 180* with his caudel. I'm waiting for this spawn to grow another inch before selling.


----------



## MadMay

Well hopfully Billybobjoe can learn to play nice I look forward to seeing one of this bunch bred back to him. Dragons are so beatiful.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yeah Billybobjoe is weird like that


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow!!! he is beautiful!!! and how old are they now?


----------

